# can't ssh from EXTERNAL machine (solved)

## Slavo

Hi, i have following problem

- i have installed ssh daemon + dyndns + traffic shaper

everything worked flawlessly until i did emerge -Du world

now i have following problem

- I can ssh to my machine from my own machine but can't ssh from external machine

here my /etc/ssh/sshd_config

```

Port 22

Protocol 2

#AddressFamily any

#ListenAddress 0.0.0.0

#ListenAddress ::

# HostKey for protocol version 1

#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key

# HostKeys for protocol version 2

#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key

#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key

# Lifetime and size of ephemeral version 1 server key

#KeyRegenerationInterval 1h

#ServerKeyBits 768

# Logging

#obsoletes QuietMode and FascistLogging

#SyslogFacility AUTH

#LogLevel DEBUG

# Authentication:

#LoginGraceTime 2m

#PermitRootLogin yes

#StrictModes yes

#MaxAuthTries 6

#AllowGroups wheel admin root users

#RSAAuthentication yes

#PubkeyAuthentication yes

#AuthorizedKeysFile   .ssh/authorized_keys

# For this to work you will also need host keys in /etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts

#RhostsRSAAuthentication no

# similar for protocol version 2

#HostbasedAuthentication no

# Change to yes if you don't trust ~/.ssh/known_hosts for

# RhostsRSAAuthentication and HostbasedAuthentication

#IgnoreUserKnownHosts no

# Don't read the user's ~/.rhosts and ~/.shosts files

#IgnoreRhosts yes

# To disable tunneled clear text passwords, change to no here!

PasswordAuthentication no

#PermitEmptyPasswords no

# Change to no to disable s/key passwords

#ChallengeResponseAuthentication yes

# Kerberos options

#KerberosAuthentication no

#KerberosOrLocalPasswd yes

#KerberosTicketCleanup yes

#KerberosGetAFSToken no

# GSSAPI options

#GSSAPIAuthentication no

#GSSAPICleanupCredentials yes

# Set this to 'yes' to enable PAM authentication, account processing, 

# and session processing. If this is enabled, PAM authentication will 

# be allowed through the ChallengeResponseAuthentication mechanism. 

# Depending on your PAM configuration, this may bypass the setting of 

# PasswordAuthentication, PermitEmptyPasswords, and 

# "PermitRootLogin without-password". If you just want the PAM account and 

# session checks to run without PAM authentication, then enable this but set 

# ChallengeResponseAuthentication=no

UsePAM yes

AllowTcpForwarding yes

#GatewayPorts no

X11Forwarding yes

#X11DisplayOffset 10

#X11UseLocalhost yes

#PrintMotd yes

#PrintLastLog yes

#TCPKeepAlive yes

#UseLogin no

#UsePrivilegeSeparation yes

#PermitUserEnvironment no

#Compression yes

#ClientAliveInterval 0

#ClientAliveCountMax 3

#UseDNS yes

#PidFile /var/run/sshd.pid

#MaxStartups 10

# no default banner path

#Banner /some/path

 

# here is the new patched ldap related tokens

# entries in your LDAP must have posixAccount & ldapPublicKey objectclass

#UseLPK yes

#LpkLdapConf /etc/ldap.conf

#LpkServers  ldap://127.0.0.4 ldap://127.0.0.3 ldap://127.0.0.1/

#LpkUserDN   ou=users,dc=phear,dc=org

#LpkGroupDN  ou=groups,dc=phear,dc=org

#LpkBindDN cn=Manager,dc=phear,dc=org

#LpkBindPw secret

#LpkServerGroup mail

#LpkForceTLS no

#LpkSearchTimelimit 3

#LpkBindTimelimit 3

# override default of no subsystems

Subsystem   sftp   /usr/lib/misc/sftp-server

```

any ideas????Last edited by Slavo on Tue Sep 20, 2005 5:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ManJak

Try setup this options:

```

...

PermitRootLogin no

...

PasswordAuthentication yes

...

PermitEmptyPasswords no

...

```

----------

## Slavo

did it , restarted sshd - still no change....

----------

## Taladar

Please post your /etc/pam.d/sshd

Do you use iptables?

----------

## -neX-

noted that you have all of your ListenAddress statements commented out. try uncommenting "ListenAddress 0.0.0.0" [to listen on any ip that your interfaces have] and then restarting sshd. 

not really sure if that will work or not, but it could be that sshd will only listen on localhost unless you tell it otherwise.

----------

## Slavo

Taladar: /etc/pam.d/sshd

```

#%PAM-1.0

auth       required     pam_stack.so service=system-auth

auth       required     pam_shells.so

auth       required     pam_nologin.so

account    required     pam_stack.so service=system-auth

password   required     pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session    required     pam_stack.so service=system-auth

```

yes i do use iptables - but only the commands in my shaper starting script which are

```

iptables -t mangle -F

iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -m owner --cmd-owner valknut -j MARK --set-mark 2

```

----------

## Slavo

-neX- thanks tried that , didnt work

----------

## ManJak

Sorry, but what say system log, when you try to login?

# tail -f /var/log/messages

# tail -f /var/log/sshd.log

 :Question: 

----------

## Slavo

sshd.log doesnt exist  :Smile: 

how to do it?

----------

## ManJak

[offtopic]

/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf

```
destination sshd { file("/var/log/sshd.log"); };

filter sshd { program("sshd"); };

log { source(src); filter(sshd); destination(sshd); };

```

[/offtopic]

But I think is /var/log/messages  :Confused:  , where you can looking for errors.

Please post result of:

```
 tail -f /var/log/messages 
```

at server side!

when you try login via ssh.

----------

## Slavo

server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22

thats the only part related to sshd there - others are just shorewall logs - toooooooooooooooo big  :Smile: 

----------

## ManJak

It's impossible!

EXAMPLE:

server:

```
# tail -f /var/log/messages | grep sshd

Sep 18 21:22:14 p200mmx sshd[28024]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for xxx from 10.1.1.11 port 59631 ssh2

Sep 18 21:22:14 p200mmx sshd(pam_unix)[28031]: session opened for user xxx by (uid=0)

```

server on disconnect:

```
Sep 18 21:24:54 p200mmx sshd(pam_unix)[28031]: session closed for user xxx
```

client:

```
$ ssh 10.1.1.9

 ---------------------------------

|        W A R N I N G ! ! !      |

 ---------------------------------

|                                 |

|         Restricted Area.        |

|       You're not welcome!       |

| Please, don't try connect again |

|                                 |

 ---------------------------------

Password:

Last login: Sun Sep 18 19:44:42 2005 from 10.1.1.11

```

Try repeat this again, and post results.

Ops   :Exclamation: 

And post:

/etc/ssh/ssh_config from client side

May be some hidden scripts add new rules. Post results of (from server and client side):

# iptables -t filter -L -n

# iptables -t nat -L -n

# iptables -t mangle -L -n

----------

## Slavo

ok sorry:) here is messages file

```

Sep 18 19:56:41 tux sshd[11399]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for xxx from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx port 42574 ssh2

Sep 18 19:56:41 tux sshd(pam_unix)[11406]: session opened for user xxx by (uid=0)

Sep 18 19:56:45 tux sshd(pam_unix)[11406]: session closed for user xxx

```

```

#  iptables -t filter -L -n

Chain AllowICMPs (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     icmp --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 3 code 4

ACCEPT     icmp --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 11

Chain Drop (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

RejectAuth  all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

dropBcast  all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

AllowICMPs  icmp --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

dropInvalid  all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

DropSMB    all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

DropUPnP   all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

dropNotSyn  tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

DropDNSrep  all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain DropDNSrep (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

DROP       udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:53

Chain DropSMB (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

DROP       udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:135

DROP       udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:137:139

DROP       udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:445

DROP       tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:135

DROP       tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:139

DROP       tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:445

Chain DropUPnP (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

DROP       udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:1900

Chain INPUT (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

vpnlink_in  all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

eth0_in    all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Reject     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

LOG        all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           LOG flags 0 level 6 prefix `Shorewall:INPUT:REJECT:'

reject     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

vpnlink_fwd  all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

eth0_fwd   all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Reject     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

LOG        all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           LOG flags 0 level 6 prefix `Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:'

reject     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain OUTPUT (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:67:68

ACCEPT     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:67:68

fw2net     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

fw2rwth    all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Reject     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

LOG        all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           LOG flags 0 level 6 prefix `Shorewall:OUTPUT:REJECT:'

reject     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain Reject (4 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

RejectAuth  all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

dropBcast  all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

AllowICMPs  icmp --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

dropInvalid  all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

RejectSMB  all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

DropUPnP   all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

dropNotSyn  tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

DropDNSrep  all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain RejectAuth (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

reject     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:113

Chain RejectSMB (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

reject     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:135

reject     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:137:139

reject     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:445

reject     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:135

reject     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:139

reject     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:445

Chain all2all (3 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

Reject     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

LOG        all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           LOG flags 0 level 6 prefix `Shorewall:all2all:REJECT:'

reject     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain dropBcast (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

DROP       all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           PKTTYPE = broadcast

DROP       all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           PKTTYPE = multicast

Chain dropInvalid (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

DROP       all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state INVALID

Chain dropNotSyn (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

DROP       tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp flags:!0x17/0x02

Chain dynamic (4 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain eth0_fwd (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

dynamic    all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state INVALID,NEW

norfc1918  all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state NEW

tcpflags   tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

all2all    all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain eth0_in (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

dynamic    all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state INVALID,NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:67:68

norfc1918  all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state NEW

tcpflags   tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

rwth2fw    all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain fw2net (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain fw2rwth (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

ACCEPT     esp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     ah   --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:500 state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:53

ACCEPT     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:53

ACCEPT     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:80

ACCEPT     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:80

ACCEPT     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:443

ACCEPT     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:443

ACCEPT     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:21

ACCEPT     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:22

ACCEPT     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:22

ACCEPT     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5190

ACCEPT     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:873

ACCEPT     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:6999

ACCEPT     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:6999

ACCEPT     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:9176

ACCEPT     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:9176

all2all    all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain logflags (5 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

LOG        all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           LOG flags 4 level 6 prefix `Shorewall:logflags:DROP:'

DROP       all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain net2all (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

Drop       all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

DROP       all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain norfc1918 (4 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

rfc1918    all  --  172.16.0.0/12        0.0.0.0/0

rfc1918    all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           ctorigdst 172.16.0.0/12

rfc1918    all  --  192.168.0.0/16       0.0.0.0/0

rfc1918    all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           ctorigdst 192.168.0.0/16

rfc1918    all  --  10.0.0.0/8           0.0.0.0/0

rfc1918    all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           ctorigdst 10.0.0.0/8

Chain reject (11 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

DROP       all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           PKTTYPE = broadcast

DROP       all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           PKTTYPE = multicast

DROP       all  --  129.206.167.255      0.0.0.0/0

DROP       all  --  255.255.255.255      0.0.0.0/0

DROP       all  --  224.0.0.0/4          0.0.0.0/0

REJECT     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with tcp-reset

REJECT     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

REJECT     icmp --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-host-unreachable

REJECT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-host-prohibited

Chain rfc1918 (6 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

LOG        all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           LOG flags 0 level 6 prefix `Shorewall:rfc1918:DROP:'

DROP       all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain rwth2fw (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

ACCEPT     esp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     ah   --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:500 state NEW

all2all    all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain shorewall (0 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain smurfs (0 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

LOG        all  --  129.206.167.255      0.0.0.0/0           LOG flags 0 level 6 prefix `Shorewall:smurfs:DROP:'

DROP       all  --  129.206.167.255      0.0.0.0/0

LOG        all  --  255.255.255.255      0.0.0.0/0           LOG flags 0 level 6 prefix `Shorewall:smurfs:DROP:'

DROP       all  --  255.255.255.255      0.0.0.0/0

LOG        all  --  224.0.0.0/4          0.0.0.0/0           LOG flags 0 level 6 prefix `Shorewall:smurfs:DROP:'

DROP       all  --  224.0.0.0/4          0.0.0.0/0

Chain tcpflags (4 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

logflags   tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp flags:0x3F/0x29

logflags   tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp flags:0x3F/0x00

logflags   tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp flags:0x06/0x06

logflags   tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp flags:0x03/0x03

logflags   tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spt:0 flags:0x17/0x02

Chain vpnlink_fwd (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

dynamic    all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state INVALID,NEW

norfc1918  all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state NEW

tcpflags   tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

net2all    all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain vpnlink_in (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

dynamic    all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state INVALID,NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:67:68

norfc1918  all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state NEW

tcpflags   tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

net2all    all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

```

```

# iptables -t nat -L -n

Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

```

```

# iptables -t mangle -L -n

Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

MARK       all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           OWNER CMD match valknut MARK set 0x2

Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

```

maybe i should add that my networks works like this :

eth0 --> vpnlink (vpn device) .---> internet

- before it worked

(my personal suspicion is with this iptables mangle option, but i have no idea bout iptables - just copied that command to mys script)

----------

## ManJak

Oh, my God!   :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> (my personal suspicion is with this iptables mangle option, but i have no idea bout iptables - just copied that command to mys script)
> 
> 

 

No, mangle option can't bring this result.

And I don't see any errors in iptables rules.

You're can try:

Run sshd (server) manually with debuglevel 3

```
# /etc/init.d/sshd stop                                                           # stop previous version

# /usr/sbin/sshd -ddd                                                            # This is debug mode (without start as a                         daemon)

                                                                                               # and write all debug logs to console

# tail -f /var/log/messages | grep Shorewall                          # this is for check (in case my mistake for 

                                                                                               # understanding you IPTABLES rules  :wink: )

After test:

Ctrl+C (at console with sshd)

# /etc/init.d/sshd start
```

Good luck   :Wink: 

write about results

----------

## Slavo

so i did start the thingy like you said

```

 # /usr/sbin/sshd -ddd

debug2: load_server_config: filename /etc/ssh/sshd_config

debug2: load_server_config: done config len = 239

debug2: parse_server_config: config /etc/ssh/sshd_config len 239

debug1: sshd version OpenSSH_3.9p1

debug3: Not a RSA1 key file /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key.

debug1: read PEM private key done: type RSA

debug1: private host key: #0 type 1 RSA

debug3: Not a RSA1 key file /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key.

debug1: read PEM private key done: type DSA

debug1: private host key: #1 type 2 DSA

debug1: rexec_argv[0]='/usr/sbin/sshd'

debug1: rexec_argv[1]='-ddd'

debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK

debug1: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0.

Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

socket: Address family not supported by protocol

debug3: fd 4 is not O_NONBLOCK

debug1: Server will not fork when running in debugging mode.

debug3: send_rexec_state: entering fd = 7 config len 239

debug3: ssh_msg_send: type 0

debug3: send_rexec_state: done

debug1: rexec start in 4 out 4 newsock 4 pipe -1 sock 7

```

now output when i login from my local machine

```

 $ ssh xxx@xxx.xxx

Password:

Last login: Sun Sep 18 19:56:41 2005 from xxx.xxx

Environment:

  USER=xxx

  LOGNAME=xxx

  HOME=/home/xxx

  PATH=/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin

  MAIL=/var/mail/xxx

  SHELL=/bin/bash

  SSH_CLIENT=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 46307 22

  SSH_CONNECTION=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 46307 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 22

  SSH_TTY=/dev/pts/8

  TERM=xterm

  LOG_SFTP=0

  SFTP_LOG_FACILITY=2

  SFTP_LOG_LEVEL=3

  SFTP_UMASK=

  SFTP_PERMIT_CHMOD=1

  SFTP_PERMIT_CHOWN=1

```

when i try to login from remote machine - nothing happens

----------

## ManJak

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  # /usr/sbin/sshd -ddd
> 
> ...

 

Sorry, but this is normal login via ssh.

And I do not see any problem.

----------

## Slavo

youre right ,

but still i cant login to my machine from external machine

thanks for help anyway  :Smile: 

----------

## ManJak

Opsss,

Excuse me   :Embarassed: 

It was logs from local computer   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> when i try to login from remote machine - nothing happens

 

1) I can't see problem with iptables but:

# /etc/init.d/iptables stop

And try ssh again, in positive case check iptables config again.

2) Check: ~/.ssh/known_hosts

but in case wrong content of this file, You must see any errors at client side.

3) Is all other services work correct?

I've no any new ideas at this time.   :Confused: 

----------

## Slavo

well its funny,

but shorewall doesnt start iptables

so i get

warning: iptables hasnt been started  :Smile: 

i dont see any errors - somehow sshd doesnt accept external machines  :Sad: 

- other services - i guess there are ok 

sooooooo.....whats goin on ? any ideas ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Slavo

pleaseeeeee heeeeeelp i have no clue whats goin on  :Sad: ((

----------

## splooge

run:

netstat -ltp

And post the results.

----------

## Slavo

here is it  :Smile: 

```

 # netstat -ltp

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name

tcp        0      0 localhost:6880          *:*                     LISTEN      11375/java

tcp        0      0 localhost:32769         *:*                     LISTEN      8167/hpiod

tcp        0      0 localhost:32770         *:*                     LISTEN      8170/python

tcp        0      0 localhost:45100         *:*                     LISTEN      11375/java

tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      29976/sshd

tcp        0      0 *:6999                  *:*                     LISTEN      11375/java

tcp        0      0 *:ipp                   *:*                     LISTEN      8181/cupsd

```

----------

## Slavo

solved here

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2738380.html#2738380

----------

## ManJak

Thank you! very match!

It's new for me!

I'm confused   :Embarassed: 

----------

